# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Cần mua trục chính bt30 ,ae nào có lh ,Tks.

## thanhluan12234

Trả Post hình có được không .loại giống như này ,mong  ad xét bài giúm Tks.

----------


## thanhluan12234



----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bác phải để lại sdt để liên hệ chứ

----------


## longdq

con trục này hay quá bác nhể.

----------

